# [Mozilla]Error(cerrado)

## Franchute13

Hola a todos

La cosa es asi.

1)emerge unmerge mozilla (todo termino bien)

2)emerge unmerge xfree (todo bien)

3)emerge xorg (todo bien)

4)emerge mozilla(todo bien)

Me refiero todo bien a que termino de compilar sin errores.

Ahora cuando uso Mozilla, me tira este error, que nose como duplicarlo y es muy seguido.

The program 'mozilla-bin' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.

  (Details: serial 83 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

Como lo soluciono?

saludosLast edited by Franchute13 on Sat Sep 11, 2004 6:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psm1984

Mira este post a ver si es lo mismo.

----------

## Franchute13

Parece andar perfecto:)

Actualmente lo que hago es abrir una Consola, pongo export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 y despues ejecuto Mozilla, como hago para no hacer todo este tramite?

----------

## asph

puedes poner el export en algun fichero automatico tipo .xinitrc (ya que solo lo usaras despues de cargar X) y asi te ahorras escribirlo cada vez

un saludo

----------

## Franchute13

Bueno, despues de todo, no funciono, sigue tirando error!, lo que estoy haciendo es un unmerge para despues volver a compilar y ver que hace.

gracias igualmente

----------

